# Annoying ISFPs



## Kendall_Rene (Feb 5, 2014)

What about ISFPs annoy you guys? Im really curious to hear what you think. You wont hurt my feelings btw. Just be honest.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

I was just thinking about how much I hated Michael Jackson, Eminem, Jay Z, Prince and Jimi Hendrix.

Oh, wait. They're all awesome.

Well, I think 'Thriller' is a bit overrated!


----------



## SeñorTaco (Jun 5, 2013)

I hate how some ISFPs take my words too seriously or miscontrue it and blow it completely out of proportion. I remember offering this girl mints because I'm just a kind soul but she thought I was trying to say her breath was bad.


----------



## Ryo (Nov 12, 2011)

S, there's your problem. In my experience iNtuitives tend to get along fine among themselves but have a general dislike of Sensors due to their tendency to take things at face value, often being very practical and therefore not that interested in more abstract concepts and paying so much attention to superficial things that are largely irrelevant to NTs, such as appearance. It's really hard to have truly interesting conversations with them due to very different values and interests. Also SFs seem to often get offended or hurt by things NTs say due to the NTs tendency to put things bluntly, which can be annoying when you have no idea what you said or did wrong.

I know these aren't specifically ISFP problems but I don't know any so well that I could seperate them from my image of most other sensors. I'm probably sounding like an asshole prejudiced against sensors which is not exactly what I'm trying to get across here, I just wanted to list some of the more general issues NTs have with sensors.


----------



## Kendall_Rene (Feb 5, 2014)

Ryo said:


> S, there's your problem. In my experience iNtuitives tend to get along fine among themselves but have a general dislike of Sensors due to their tendency to take things at face value, often being very practical and therefore not that interested in more abstract concepts and paying so much attention to superficial things that are largely irrelevant to NTs, such as appearance. It's really hard to have truly interesting conversations with them due to very different values and interests.
> 
> I know these aren't specifically ISFP problems but I don't know any so well that I could seperate them from my image of most other sensors. I'm probably sounding like an asshole prejudiced against sensors which is not exactly what I'm trying to get across here, I just wanted to list some of the more general issues NTs have with sensors.


lol you don't sound like an asshole at all. I had suspected that there would be an obvious issue between sensors and intuitives. we are vastly different. Sometimes it's not that we aren't "interested" in more abstract ideas, it's just that we have trouble understanding abstract ideas, so we would prefer not to talk about it. I appreciate the feedback, though!


----------



## Ryo (Nov 12, 2011)

Kendall_Rene said:


> lol you don't sound like an asshole at all. I had suspected that there would be an obvious issue between sensors and intuitives. we are vastly different. Sometimes it's not that we aren't "interested" in more abstract ideas, it's just that we have trouble understanding abstract ideas, so we would prefer not to talk about it. I appreciate the feedback, though!


I admit that a part of the blame is on us. I especially (and i suspect many other INTP:s as well) seem to be not that good at explaining ideas clearly, and when they are not understood we easily just blame the stupidity of the other party even if that is not the case.


----------



## Kendall_Rene (Feb 5, 2014)

Ryo said:


> I admit that a part of the blame is on us. I especially (and i suspect many other INTP:s as well) seem to be not that good at explaining ideas clearly, and when they are not understood we easily just blame the stupidity of the other party even if that is not the case.


lol yeah I used to think that I was an INFP, even though I tested into ISFP repeatedly because I remember reading something about ISFPs not being very academically smart. (I immediately figured that couldn't be me because (without bragging) I am a very intelligent person. Come to find out, I am actually an ISFP. It's still kinda irritating to hear other types think of us as stupid, but at the end of the day, I know that I am not...so I've become more comfortable with it and just accepted that to them, I would come off that way. I completely understand.


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

I like you guys because you are really chill. 
One of my best friends is ISFP.

Out of my friends he is the one I have the most "INTP" discussions with. Like how you would jump off a roof if it was on fire, or what the difference between a seat and a chair is and they never end with new questions spouting up.


----------



## isla (Sep 16, 2013)

Their "feelings." Their gratuitous enjoyment of food. More "feelings." Their inability to read people accurately. Viewing themselves as characters in a tragedy centred around them. Loudly complaining about their "feelings."


----------



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)

Minus the hipsters, you guys are pretty alright.


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

An ISFP unconsciously perceived me as the obstacle to his goals, and therefore decided to treat me as if I was _purposefully_ getting in his way, when all I wanted was to be out of his way or help when I could, yet he treated me with contempt, and projected his anger onto me, when in reality I was trying to be his friend or at least ally, which was so stressful that I became an atheist.

True story.

Simplified, of course, but true. I've never had a good relationship with an ISFP, but if you've developed your Te well enough to understand the way I talk, you're off to a good start.


----------



## TuesdaysChild (Jan 11, 2014)

Kendall_Rene said:


> lol yeah I used to think that I was an INFP, even though I tested into ISFP repeatedly because I remember reading something about ISFPs not being very academically smart. (I immediately figured that couldn't be me because (without bragging) I am a very intelligent person. Come to find out, I am actually an ISFP. It's still kinda irritating to hear other types think of us as stupid, but at the end of the day, I know that I am not...so I've become more comfortable with it and just accepted that to them, I would come off that way. I completely understand.


I don't buy into the idea that sensors are less intelligent at all. The two just have a different way of getting to the same conclusions. I've heard that sensors make the best surgeons. The fact that sensors make up the majority of the population, it logically follows that they're also going to have the majority of "less intelligent" people as well. But overall, I think intuitives and sensors in the same intelligence range are capable of the same things, it just comes out differently.

I know sensors that are better at my job than I am because they are detailed-oriented and attentive, whereas I just say dash it all to the details. They bore me senseless.... Unfortunately they're necessary. If it wasn't for the annoying bit about having to earn a new degree every time I wanted to change careers, I'd probably switch all the time.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

AlliG said:


> I don't buy into the idea that sensors are less intelligent at all. The two just have a different way of getting to the same conclusions. I've heard that sensors make the best surgeons. The fact that sensors make up the majority of the population, it logically follows that they're also going to have the majority of "less intelligent" people as well. But overall, I think intuitives and sensors in the same intelligence range are capable of the same things, it just comes out differently.
> 
> I know sensors that are better at my job than I am because they are detailed-oriented and attentive, whereas I just say dash it all to the details. They bore me senseless.... Unfortunately they're necessary. If it wasn't for the annoying bit about having to earn a new degree every time I wanted to change careers, I'd probably switch all the time.



I hear that, sister, x2... all of what you said!


----------



## Austengirl753 (Jul 19, 2013)

ISFPs don't annoy me. Then again, I might very well be one. I think for me, what annoys me about myself is I tend to hold back when I don't really want to. I can care too much what people think and not say what I really want to say or should say. Also I annoy myself when I am too sensitive. I think these are reasons I get along really well with NTs, I admire their bluntness and how they don't give a crap what others think of them. I admire ISFPs for their selfless service, genuine care for other people and their well beings, their honesty (when they trust you), and their goofy/playful sides and their creativeness! There are lots of things to admire as well as be annoyed by in any type. Just know your strengths and weaknesses, the things you can improve on work on and the things you can't accept them and then be happy and ok with who you are. Each type is great in their own way, and annoying in their own way.


----------



## Hypathia (Nov 20, 2013)

I don't know many ISFPs, but those I know are all very chill. I guess the only time I can recall feeling somewhat annoyed because of an ISFP was when one thought I was underage. I'm 23. I took it somewhat personally because I had showered him with my intellectual depth, and he still thought I may be underage because of my youthful looks. I guess it's to be expected than an S would make a judgment based on appearance more than substance? In any case, that was a good way for me to become truly aware of how differently we function, despite having the same cognitive functions.


----------



## Austengirl753 (Jul 19, 2013)

Just because you are very smart, doesn't mean you can't be underage lol. I definitely think most people would go by appearance not just SF's but then what do I know? I'm an SF .


----------



## Hypathia (Nov 20, 2013)

Austengirl753 said:


> Just because you are very smart, doesn't mean you can't be underage lol. I definitely think most people would go by appearance not just SF's but then what do I know? I'm an SF .


It's not just about smarts, but wisdom too! It's the first time it ever happened to me, that someone after talking to me thought I'd be underage. They usually think I'm older. I was like... did I smoke too much weed and thought I was being a smartass all along but turned out to say really dumb shit the whole night? lol.


----------



## Kendall_Rene (Feb 5, 2014)

AlliG said:


> I don't buy into the idea that sensors are less intelligent at all. The two just have a different way of getting to the same conclusions. I've heard that sensors make the best surgeons. The fact that sensors make up the majority of the population, it logically follows that they're also going to have the majority of "less intelligent" people as well. But overall, I think intuitives and sensors in the same intelligence range are capable of the same things, it just comes out differently.
> 
> I know sensors that are better at my job than I am because they are detailed-oriented and attentive, whereas I just say dash it all to the details. They bore me senseless.... Unfortunately they're necessary. If it wasn't for the annoying bit about having to earn a new degree every time I wanted to change careers, I'd probably switch all the time.


I completely agree. It's nice to see that someone understands. Having a specific personality type doesn't deem you as being "stupid." Some people are better at things than myself (organization, planning), but I'm also better at things than some people (creativity, practicality). We all have our own capabilities and talents. We can all learn from each other to become better versions of ourselves.


----------



## Austengirl753 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hypathia said:


> It's not just about smarts, but wisdom too! It's the first time it ever happened to me, that someone after talking to me thought I'd be underage. They usually think I'm older. I was like... did I smoke too much weed and thought I was being a smartass all along but turned out to say really dumb shit the whole night? lol.


haha I see. But age doesn't necessarily equate wisdom either. I think wisdom does come in part with experience but I also think wisdom is gift. I know some adults who I think, "they are 55 and they don't know this!" but then I know some people younger than me who are wise beyond their years.


----------



## Hypathia (Nov 20, 2013)

Austengirl753 said:


> haha I see. But age doesn't necessarily equate wisdom either. I think wisdom does come in part with experience but I also think wisdom is gift. I know some adults who I think, "they are 55 and they don't know this!" but then I know some people younger than me who are wise beyond their years.


Oh, of course. But if your girlfriend is 24, and I'm her best friend, and we're in a party full of people in their twenties.... I would never have made that assumption in this context unless the person in question was not only youthful looking but youthful acting. But well, analyzing is my specialty so I can't expect everyone to analyze the same way I do. The ISFP went: she looks young therefore she must be underage. And that's the end of the analyzation. It's so unnatural to me to stop by the look of things that it really caught me off guard that someone would. But that's the beauty of MBTI, it explains why people act the way they do. And thank god it exists, because my pre-MBTI knowing self would have just thought the guy was a bit of an idiot when he really isn't.


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

The difference between you guys' signatures is killing me


----------



## TuesdaysChild (Jan 11, 2014)

Hypathia said:


> Oh, of course. But if your girlfriend is 24, and I'm her best friend, and we're in a party full of people in their twenties.... I would never have made that assumption in this context unless the person in question was not only youthful looking but youthful acting. But well, analyzing is my specialty so I can't expect everyone to analyze the same way I do. The ISFP went: she looks young therefore she must be underage. And that's the end of the analyzation. It's so unnatural to me to stop by the look of things that it really caught me off guard that someone would. But that's the beauty of MBTI, it explains why people act the way they do. And thank god it exists, because my pre-MBTI knowing self would have just thought the guy was a bit of an idiot when he really isn't.


Actually..... given the circumstantial evidence, 24 year-old best friend, room full of 20's, I tend to think maybe he wasn't too bright. Sorry, but there IS a line where my F crosses into the T-zone. I'm often mistaken for being much younger than I am (I happen to love it, however.) But it does get to a point where it annoys my T, such as being in a job that requires college and being asked if I just got out of high school *dead pan stare while crickets chirp in the background*


----------



## TuesdaysChild (Jan 11, 2014)

isla said:


> Their gratuitous enjoyment of food.


*Sigh of relief* Oh, good. I thought I was the only one that had this problem with sensors in general (not specifically ISFPs). 

What do you want to order for lunch?
> I don't care. Just tell me what you decide.
Corner Bakery?
> Great.
Oh, wait!! We haven't ordered La Madeline in a while!
>Super.
On second thought..... I'm kind of in the mood for Mexican.
> Done.
Ohhhh, but I have a date tonight. I want to eat light. 
> Whatever you decide.
So-and-so was talking about that new salad shop.
> Let's go.
Or we could go with gourmet deli...
> *leaves to buy a vending machine sandwich and take a nap*

I also take some flack for never complimenting other women on what they're wearing. I seriously hardly even notice what I'm wearing much less someone else. I put some minor level of thought into my clothing when I'm actually purchasing it, get the heck out of the store as quickly as possible because my phone battery is about to die thus depriving me of my iTunes and threatening me with having to listen to all the chit chatters around me (not that I have any kind of judgment on their conversations, it just bores me) and then after that, all I have to worry about is whether what I'm wearing is clean because I've already expended thought and energy deciding whether I liked it or not.

And I can't wait until winter is over. It has to be freezing temps for at least 3-5 days in a row before it will occur to me to grab my coat before I walk out the door. Or wear socks.


----------



## Austengirl753 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hypathia said:


> Oh, of course. But if your girlfriend is 24, and I'm her best friend, and we're in a party full of people in their twenties.... I would never have made that assumption in this context unless the person in question was not only youthful looking but youthful acting. But well, analyzing is my specialty so I can't expect everyone to analyze the same way I do. The ISFP went: she looks young therefore she must be underage. And that's the end of the analyzation. It's so unnatural to me to stop by the look of things that it really caught me off guard that someone would. But that's the beauty of MBTI, it explains why people act the way they do. And thank god it exists, because my pre-MBTI knowing self would have just thought the guy was a bit of an idiot when he really isn't.


ohh I see. Context clues are a big help. I think in this case, it would have been safe to assume you were of drinking age. I was just thinking as I read your post, the way you analyze and explained this situation reminded me of one of my girlfriends...she is also an INTJ. Go figure


----------



## XO Skeleton (Jan 18, 2011)

SeñorTaco said:


> I hate how some ISFPs take my words too seriously or miscontrue it and blow it completely out of proportion. I remember offering this girl mints because I'm just a kind soul but she thought I was trying to say her breath was bad.


I had the opposite problem. We were on a date and she proceeded to get drunj. I offered her a piece of gum because he breath was kickin like a kung fu movie. She declined. I didn't kiss her. No second date. The end.

I would also like to add their inability to detect sarcasm.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

The main thing that annoys me about ISFPs is that I feel totally incapable of befriending them. Every time I try to hang out with an ISFP they eventually either make a paranoid accusation in regards to my character, or randomly stop talking to me for no reason. I think I'm a pretty nice and friendly person, but that is the ONLY MBTI type I've never been able to maintain a friendship with.

I could nitpick and say "they're always late" or "they never explain themselves" but those are both things that I'm guilty of as well haha. I just wish ISFPs were more rational about their feelings, or at least more communicative.


----------



## demonblade (Dec 10, 2013)

Bahburah said:


> I like you guys because you are really chill.
> One of my best friends is ISFP.
> 
> Out of my friends he is the one I have the most "INTP" discussions with. Like how you would jump off a roof if it was on fire, or what the difference between a seat and a chair is and they never end with new questions spouting up.


You just described most, if not all, of the conversations I have with my INTP brother.


----------



## meimeimei (6 mo ago)

Kendall_Rene said:


> What about ISFPs annoy you guys? Im really curious to hear what you think. You wont hurt my feelings btw. Just be honest.


(I’m enfp) My ex is an isfp. I don’t necessarily hate the personality type cuz that would be dumb to hate a whole type cuz of one person BUT, I don’t like how secretive he is about how he’s feeling. I hate that it takes a tremendous amount of effort to make him feel so comfortable he can open up (and i failed to do so), We broke up over a single stupid argument, but he didn’t even try to fight back.. We had communication problems not because I didn’t try but because HE didn’t try and even if we did try we just couldn’t understand eachother or what we were saying. So for now isfp’s give me a “shy crybaby with 0 social skills and doesn’t open up ffs” vibe.


----------

